# Ribbon or ladder yarn



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I am looking for suggestions for ribbon or ladder yarn besides making a scarf. Any ideas?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

For the ladder yarns, I've mostly seen scarfs and shawls. Some jewelry, too, like necklaces and bracelets.

For the ribbon, I presume you mean that ruffly, holey stuff - I've mostly seen those narrow ruffly scarfs. Have seen it used as trim around a neckline and cuffs. Have seen a few hats, too, though these are probably best with a narrow yarn rather then a 2-3" ones. Still, not sure I like the look on my head!

Look up the yarn in question at www.ravelry.com. You have to register but it's free. Once you find the yarn, you can see any projects people have made with it.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know and for the lead on Ravelry.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

lionbrand.com has free patterns for their ribbon yarn. I made a slip over top from it. This is a polyester tape yarn.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I will check it out. I am getting sick of making scarves


----------



## marmarcas (Apr 2, 2011)

I made a beautiful triangular shawl with ladder yarn. Very easy--start at pointed end with 3 stitches and keep increasing at each end by one stitch on each end of every other (Knit row). This is using stockinette stitch. When you get it as wide as you want bind off and add fringe. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a little evening bag I made from ribbon yarn. It is about 5 x 7 inches. The stitch is
row 1 - knit
row 2 -purl
row 3 - knit
row 4 - knit
repeat these four rows.

Make eyelets for drawstring.

The colors are beautiful: pink, brown, orange.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I knit a ribbon yarn scarf which was done with the slipperiest yarn ever, even with bamboo needles. I can't imagine trying anything more difficult with one of the slippery yarns. But I also have also used some ribbon yarns which were more of a matte finish that I think would be fine for most anything if the gauge worked. DJ


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Bebekka-Ribbon and ladder yarn tend to give a great deal of texture to whatever you're knitting. I made a vest out of the Mountain Colors merino ribbon yarn and it turned out beautiful. Check through the Lions Brand patterns for vest, shrug, bolero, and cardi patterns. You will probably see some made out of their ladder yarn. Also-go to Yarndex and search ribbon or ladder/trellis yarns. See what they come up with, then go to the manufactures websites and look at their patterns for those yarns.


----------



## lep1d0pt3ra (Jun 22, 2011)

This shawl is a gift I made according to a Lion Brand pattern - it's a lovely one for ladder yarn - bit of a pain to work with until you get used to it but nice when done. 
Here's the pattern link - there are other great patterns there too.
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/ktr-triangleShawl.html?noImages=
Cheers M


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your ideas -- I love the little purse and the shawl. Thank you.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Strange I had already asked if anyone had patterns for this yarn.Anyone have one for a sort of bolero ,sleeveless in this yarn.Love the colour but cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

make a necklace very pretty,they have the pattern on line


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

good idea ~i will try that ,making a necklace idea.
I think the shawl is just beautiful.
i wish it were mine.Cant do anything at all right now,just got home this morning from France where it was so hot,got bak to British waters around 4 30 am . and left hand useless with pain from arthritis .really annoying


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

that ribbon or ladder yarn is hard to find, do you know where i can purchase it?specially in canada


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

jocelyne-Lion Brand (lionbrandyarn.com) makes Trellis yarn which you can order directly from them. Mountain Colors (mountaincolors.com) makes Merino Ribbon and if they don't sell directly they could probably direct you to someone who does. You could also Google/Yahoo search to find where you could pruchase ir. Denise


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

thank ever SOooooo much


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

jocelyne-My pleasure. I've never knit with the Trellis but I have a friend who has made beautiful things with it. I have knit with Merino Ribbon and I love it. I've made several baby cardi/jackets and several scarves. All very soft and warm and they all handwash very nicely. You can use almost any pattern with Merino Ribbon just as long as you can make gauge (if gauge is a critical issue).


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with you, ribbons yarns make the most beautiful shawls.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I have seen a knitted necklace made with it very beautifull,
thanks for your help.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jocelyne said:


> that ribbon or ladder yarn is hard to find, do you know where i can purchase it?specially in canada


I'm not sure about Canada, but was just browsing for some and iceyarns.com has a great selection for a good price. Just check yardages before purchase. Some have only 50 meters and some have 3 times that.


----------



## luckynana (Jan 15, 2019)

I was able to find some Premier City Life ladder yarn on Amazon. I also live in Canada and that was the easiest place to find it. Good luck. From Marie


----------

